# Mk5 Golf GTI with Plush Interior and Plus Air Ride - Zaino Enhancement!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've seen this car a couple of times before last year. The car has recently had a new interior based around Audi RS4 seats, with a full retrim in a custom green colour by Plush. The car is also running Plush's Air Ride system with Boot Install. It was being displayed on the Plush stand at Ultimate Dubs so needed some love after Winter, before going on display under those brutal lights...

Upon Arrival:


DSC03529 by RussZS, on Flickr

As ever, wheels first with the Auto Smart range and various brushes:


DSC03530 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03532 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03533 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03534 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03535 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03536 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was foamed to begin safely breaking down the dirt on the paint (please excuse the rubbish pile!)


DSC03537 by RussZS, on Flickr

The engine bay and more intricate areas were worked with Surfex and VP brushes:


DSC03538 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03539 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03540 by RussZS, on Flickr

Hand wash with Lather:


DSC03541 by RussZS, on Flickr

New 'Cherry' IronX was used to remove any fallout present:


DSC03542 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03543 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03544 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03545 by RussZS, on Flickr

There wasn't any sign of tar on the car, so I clayed next with AF Clay and Citrus Bling as lube:


DSC03546 by RussZS, on Flickr

Sap from the roof!


DSC03547 by RussZS, on Flickr

Dried with Wooly Mammoth:


DSC03548 by RussZS, on Flickr

Now the car was covered in swirling, particularly on the doors and bootlid. There were mainly corrected with the Scholl range. Unfortunately most of my correction pics were out of focus - the camera really struggled on silver, which is something I'll sort for my next silver car!

I only have these pics...

Various lighting used:


DSC03549 by RussZS, on Flickr

Scratches on the bootlid:


DSC03589 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC03591 by RussZS, on Flickr

The exhaust was polished with Mercury:


DSC03612 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC03613 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC03615 by RussZS, on Flickr

The Hide Twins were used on the leather interior:


DSC03600 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03601 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03605 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03608 by RussZS, on Flickr

Boot install:


DSC03607 by RussZS, on Flickr

I finished up with an Eraser wipedown followed by 1 layer of Z2, then Z8:


DSC03611 by RussZS, on Flickr

Mint Rims on the wheels and Pinnacle Black Onyx was used on the tyres.

I am gutted about the lack of correction pics after my hard work, but if was pretty much perfect aside from some deeper defects in the roof, which I'll attack in future when I have more time on it.

Some afters:


DSC03616 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03617 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03619 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03620 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03621 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03624 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03628 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03629 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03632 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03633 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03635 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03636 by RussZS, on Flickr

and of course some Tesco pics...


DSC03637 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03638 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03639 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03640 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03642 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03643 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03644 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up... BMW 1M...

Thanks for reading and thanks to Al for trusting me with his car yet again!!


DSC03645 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good.... zaino and silver always work well.... and :argie: the seats and colour... more people should have brighter seats!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

You love that car park dont you!!!


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

OH that finish is soooo good! i take it Z2 followed by Z8 is a good combo?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Russ busy man again great finish on the Golf with the Ziano gear, is the Z2 for the lighter coloured cars and the Z5 for darker, and what do the Z8 add to the Z2 russ as cars seem to look very good even just with the Z2, thanks again for sharing your work, whats next in pipeline?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

dazlee03 said:


> OH that finish is soooo good! i take it Z2 followed by Z8 is a good combo?


Yes, best combo I find on lighter colours such as silver and whites....



Derekh929 said:


> Russ busy man again great finish on the Golf with the Ziano gear, is the Z2 for the lighter coloured cars and the Z5 for darker, and what do the Z8 add to the Z2 russ as cars seem to look very good even just with the Z2, thanks again for sharing your work, whats next in pipeline?


Correct on the Z2/5 front! Z8 adds a lovely bit of 'bling' for lack of a better word. A lot of people seem to use ZFX and apply multiple layers, which seems to put some people off, but I find one layer of Z2 followed by Z8 lasts a good 5-6 months or so!

Thanks all!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there buddy.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Cracking mate.

I F'ing love that interior btw.
Amazing car.

Great work as always.


----------



## Mr Yeth (Mar 31, 2011)

Another cracking job there Russ!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice work and nice to see a VW with a rear wiper for a change!! :lol:

After you spray and brush the Surfex onto the engine bay, is it just on with the PW?


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

This looked so good this weekend, Z-2 is all a silver car needs proof is in these pictures...

Good work buddy...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

johnnyguitar said:


> Nice work and nice to see a VW with a rear wiper for a change!! :lol:
> 
> After you spray and brush the Surfex onto the engine bay, is it just on with the PW?


Mine has one too 

Yes correct, lower pressure rinse.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

great work, love it but think maybe the rear lower bumper section could do with colour coding? or would it look too much? interior is awesome. have never tried Zaino. my wish list is now growing again!!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning Russ, absolutely love the interior! Only thing i'm not mad on is the square number plate at the back, but that's just my opinion! Bet it turns a few heads, even more so now after your hard work!


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

NIce work Russ, and lovely motor too, very nice.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job as usual Russ I really like interior in this car


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome work Russ, great shots! :thumb:

...and that interior... :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Nicely done - lovely finish (as always). :thumb: Silver colour really does work well on the MK5 GTi well. Generally like the mods too, nice wheels, love the seats although not sure about the green hide, but especially like the R32 rear valence and exhaust set up


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning Russ :thumb:


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

Love it. I've seen it change soooo much over the past few years. I'm not sure on Al's colour choice though . RS4s seats look awsome.

Looks grear Russ, Zaino's great on light cars.

Detritus.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## b3rto21 (Dec 7, 2011)

i know of the car from E38 - but Russ you know your stuff man Great work.

R


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Mine has one too
> 
> Yes correct, lower pressure rinse.


I think low pressure is the key there. Note to self, must find somebody with low pressure capable pressure washer. I really want to tackle my engine bay but I don't want to go at it with the Nilfisk.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Feel free to pop over Amy weekend and use mine FOC 

This 1M is coming up a great today!! Write up later hopefully...


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I will defo take you up on that sometime, thank you.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice, great work on a lovely car Rus :thumb:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

always look forward to your write-ups Russ. Lovely work. The car park pics at the end are always awesome :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great work Russ. I really like that car excepth the wheels. 

What's your method and thoughts on the Hide twins?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Liking that Russ, great looking VW.. Seats, do you know where the owner had them done? awesome work judging by the pictures stitching looks spot on.........

Tesco car park, well EVERY LITTLE HELPS :lol:


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking good Russ


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

The silver paintwork looks fabulous :thumb:


The interior is not my cup of tea though.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

O`Neil said:


> The silver paintwork looks fabulous :thumb:
> 
> The interior is not my cup of tea though.


it is green though:lol:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice. Not sure personally about the colour of seats though.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Did you manage to get a look at it mate? I sorted the smeary bonnet out


----------



## Big alex (May 24, 2011)

123quackers said:


> Liking that Russ, great looking VW.. Seats, do you know where the owner had them done? awesome work judging by the pictures stitching looks spot on.........
> 
> Tesco car park, well EVERY LITTLE HELPS :lol:


Thanks all for the compliments, 
I had the seats retrimmed at Plush automotive in Leicester, the same place that did my airride and boot install.

The car looked better than I could have expected at the weekend, got loads of compliments. That light is nasty in the hall at Ultimate dubs though, I couldn't help but walk around looking at swirling on some cars.:devil:


----------



## aaronjenks (Mar 15, 2012)

*Hi*

Very nice.
You wanna sell this car?

Aaron


----------



## TermKilla (Sep 4, 2009)

Cracking work ... really not sure on the colour of the interior tho!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That interior has been done to a very good standard, the quality of workmanship looks very good. 

Not too sure on the colour but I am sure he/she loves it, very unusual love the quilting.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The interior is a bit marmite but great job on it. I love the seats but not sold on the colour either


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks All


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

nice work, definitely got some serious shine in the tesco shots


----------



## yoyo59 (Nov 8, 2009)

very nice! I have the exact same car and colour and year lol.. would love to see the engine bay pics, also I love using fk1000 with FK425 but each to their own nice job


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job and lovely car too...


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

beautiful car


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers folks


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cracking motor and great work..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Bloody Nora! Love it, proper shiny


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

There are some bad ass looking shots among them pics!

Car looks great!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This won an Award at Early Edition...

Congrats Al!!! 


560771_3437898580769_1069645438_3162915_137606539_n by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

looks great, but that golf needs a chasis notch


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

i love everything about this car


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Great job Russ..........but the interiors vile :doublesho


----------



## sstevexs (Mar 11, 2012)

Great work, love this car so perfectly executed :thumb:


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

Riding lowwwwww

Luv it Russ, great work bud!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

I am liking that - A LOT!!

Nice work


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Who says you can't make a silver car shiney!!! :thumb: Excellent work and a very nice car (shame it's let down by the awful wheels though).


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

euge07 said:


> looks great, but that golf needs a chasis notch





Hardsworth said:


> i love everything about this car





Yowfailed said:


> Great job Russ..........but the interiors vile :doublesho





sstevexs said:


> Great work, love this car so perfectly executed :thumb:





JamesdaSilva said:


> Riding lowwwwww
> 
> Luv it Russ, great work bud!





Dan Clark said:


> I am liking that - A LOT!!
> 
> Nice work





P200MSD said:


> Who says you can't make a silver car shiney!!! :thumb: Excellent work and a very nice car (shame it's let down by the awful wheels though).


Thanks all :thumb:

Russ.


----------

